# Battery life??



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

OK, this one comes out of left field!!

I have a great little camera!!  CanonSX110 that Dawn bought for me--I love it.  

Every time I start to use it without the power cord, it gives me the "low battery" signal and stops working.  Insert batteries, it's good to go for a little while, then drinks all the juice and demands more.

So, is there a battery that WORKS in these little cameras for more than a few minutes??

(I admit I buy cheap Duracell batteries, but I tried some real expensive ones from Best Buy, they lasted about 5 times of using the camera, then they died--at $5 a piece--is there a better answer?)

thanks for any input!!


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 11, 2010)

My Fujifilm uses 4 AA batteries and specifically tells you to use the cheap Alkaline batteries and not the expensive lithium ions.

It does fine on battery life as long as Lillian doesn't leave it on. She's already lost the lense cap, so you can figure how often I'm changing batteries.


----------



## cnccutter (Aug 11, 2010)

Ed, I had the same camera. twice! the first one did the same thing as your and just was power hungry. I returned it and got a replacement and haven't had as bad of problem with the second one. a few weeks ago I bought a Nikon cool pic and the battery in it lasts for ever. i am guessing the canon is just a power hog in design.

give Dawn a big hug and go out and get a new camera. at 5 bucks a shoot it wont take long to play for it in savings

Erik





ed4copies said:


> OK, this one comes out of left field!!
> 
> I have a great little camera!!  CanonSX110 that Dawn bought for me--I love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dudley Young (Aug 11, 2010)

That's not normal. Something is draining the batts. Call Canon and arrange to send it in for repair.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

Not a "replacement-worthy" problem.  I have a couple power cords, so there is one with the "light box" in the "photo lab" (ok, the basement at the office).  And I really do love this camera--I almost have learned how to use it.


----------



## andyk (Aug 11, 2010)

Problem is if it isn't right then the manufacturer cannot make changes. You wouldn't buy half-a**ed material for pen blanks and expect to sell it without complaints. I would take it back to the purchase location and complain. At the least they will give you an exact replacement...then you don't have to learn anything over.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

*Funny thing:*



andyk said:


> Problem is if it isn't right then the manufacturer cannot make changes. You wouldn't buy half-a**ed material for pen blanks and expect to sell it without complaints. I would take it back to the purchase location and complain. At the least they will give you an exact replacement...then you don't have to learn anything over.



Andy, you are ABSOLUTELY correct, I wouldn't tolerate problems that I am passing on to MY customers!! (copier or pen)

Unfortunately, I am the easiest customer in the world--I never complain about ANYTHING I buy.  So, thanks to you, Dudley and Erik, I may actually call Canon-- I know they are easy to deal with--it's just not my "nature".

I am a completely DIFFERENT personality when I am purchasing for RESALE.  (Thanks for causing me to have this moment of introspection!!)


----------



## JeremyJ (Aug 11, 2010)

Ed 
 You need to look for batteries that have a higher mAh rating the higher the number the longer they last.  Just because they cost more does not necessarily  make them better. I try to use at least 2200 minimum. They should have it some place on the outside of the case.   

Jeremy


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Luckily I have a battery pack that is rechargeable for my Nikon. For my Kodak I use rechargeable batteries. They don't last very long but I just charge them up and go. I have been trying to keep extras charged so I can just swap and go.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ed: 
Check the Canon website. I believe some of the early sx110's had recalls. The was some type of "short" that kept recharging the flash capacitor. One alternative is simply to remove the batteries after each use.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 11, 2010)

Ed,  We have that same camera (LOML uses it since I now have the DSLR)... I went insane at first with this... Regular batteries don't work well, rechargables don't do any better.   Doesn't make any sense.    

The only ones that work for me are Energizer Lithiums.   They used to be called e2 lithium, now they are called Energizer Ultimate Lithium.    They are relatively expensive, but the tend to last for a couple hundred pictures over a couple of months.

There has to be something in this camera about the voltage curves, because with other batteries, it 'thinks' they are dead long before they are.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 11, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Ed:
> The was some type of "short" that kept recharging the flash capacitor.



Ed, I hear that there's going to be a lightening strike at 10:04 PM next Saturday.  If we can somehow channel that into your flash capacitor, it just might work.  We'll send you back - to the future! :biggrin: 

On a serious note, I find that rechargable batteries are a good investment, or the Lithium AA batteries....regular AA don't last but a few minutes in my camera.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

I too have tried the rechargeable  Eveready.

They don't make it through an hour of pen photos (yes, I do use the flash for pen photos).  Now, tho, that's done with the AC adapter, so my needs are less demanding.

Might be worth trying them again.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah! Just found the article I was looking for at Digital Camera Review. They gave up on alkaline and switched to NiMH. Got over 400 shots before recharge with the NiMh pack.

Google canon sx110 battery problems to read the entire review.


----------



## moke (Aug 11, 2010)

Ed--
As you may have read in couple posts I own an camera store and studio. I too have that very camera. I was going overseas and did not want to take a DSLR so I took one home. It is a little like a busmans holiday for me to go on vacation and shoot photos, but the wife, who points out she is half owner of a Camera Store, (and doesn't work here) likes to shoot photos. 

This is the conclusions I have come up with. It is a terrible battery hog. This is based on two things. The LCD screen.... it's size....and lack of a veiwfinder, the screen is continually on. You may want to consider turning off the dispaly inbetween photos. The other is the fact it only has two batteries.

I use only eveready E2 batteries(Lithium). They last me about 300-400 shots, but only about 2 months even if I am shooting low numbers. I too, complained to the Canon rep about this cameras battery comsumption, and it was noted but dismissed. Complaining to international corps is a joke anyway...I could write you a book about it.

I looked into a recall, in which Canon will repair it and return N/C. There is none, I even called the rep and he did not know of one. In the future, go to the Canon Website, go to the product you are interested in, then click "support", if there is a recall it will appear there. Now, the fact that ANY Canon camera has a recall is a miracle in itself. Big Japanese Corps are not big on admitting to errors...period. ( I could write you a book on that too).

Bottom line is that the sx120, the current model, does not seem to have the same issue, as bad, but still will have significant issues with battery consumption based on the criteria I mentioned above. The rechargeable AA have never really been very popular, and are not in my mind a great idea. The "use" time is somewhat decreased, but taking them in and out and in and out is not in my mind a great idea. I mean, when you look at the battery compartment, does "well built" come to mind?

I am a fan of AA batteries, because I am lousy at recharging batteries. The camera companies are definitely leaving that behind. There are maybe 20% of the AA battery cameras on the market of what was there 2 years ago. The current trend is smaller, the rechargable battery packs allow the cameras to be smaller. 

I think you have the right idea, to use it until it dies, on the ac adapter. It may certainily have a dead short too. From my experince with camera repair, if it does have a dead short, throw it away. It will not be worth the time, effort, and money to repair it.
Mike aka: Moke


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 11, 2010)

Didja ever feel terrible, but still better than before???

So my camera is terminal.  No hope for future recovery and nothing will satiate its thirst for power (I know people like that, too).

BUT, at least I am not ALONE!!!
Misery loves company!!

Keep my AC adapter close by!!!

OK
thanks to all!!!


----------



## fernhills (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, i had all the issues you guys had, charged the battery and it only lasts a short time. Bought cheap bought expensive, nothing worked. Ready to throw this $300 camera through the window. Guess what. take batteries out of camera and store them in the little plastic pack they came in. Only put them in while you are shooting. If you go some place take the batteries with you and put them in when you are ready. Same batteries i have used now for the last 8 months (lithium) It works try it.  Carl


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 11, 2010)

fernhills said:


> Hi, i had all the issues you guys had, charged the battery and it only lasts a short time. Bought cheap bought expensive, nothing worked. Ready to throw this $300 camera through the window. Guess what. take batteries out of camera and store them in the little plastic pack they came in. Only put them in while you are shooting. If you go some place take the batteries with you and put them in when you are ready. Same batteries i have used now for the last 8 months (lithium) It works try it.  Carl


I have the Canon SX120 and it too is a battery hog....not so much as my older powershot whatever the number is. I like the SX120 because I have full control of the exposure settings just like on my Digital Rebel. Also, it goes into micro mode automatically when I move in close. Maybe they all do that but my powershot did not. 

I have switched to the lithium and NiCad rechargeables. I read excellent reports on the batteries sold by RadioShack enercell AA batteries. I just purchased a 40 pack and will see how long they last.

I too use a power cord next to the photo tent.

Do you suppose the camera companies own a bunch of battery company stocks?

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 11, 2010)

'Normal' batteries do not work well in cameras at all. You must buy a decent set of rechargeable. My old cannon would burn through 4 duracell AA's in about 20 minutes.  This is with no flash use.  I ended up getting some 2900's and it made a huge difference.  I could take product shots for a few hours with no problems.   My new camera has lithium ion battery.  Lasts a few hours (assuming I'm not using flash) but also recharges in a couple hours compared to at least 8 hours for the normal rechargeable.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 11, 2010)

I will say, I am a photo-nut... I've averaged a new digital camera every other year.    There is no doubt that this one is unique in my experience... Most digital cameras will CHEW through regular batteries because of the high drain.   However, this specific model doesn't work well with rechargables either.  

If you're reading this and have a sx110 (and maybe the sx120), lithium AAs (non-rechargable) are the only way to have decent battery life.   

On a side note.. the worst thing is lithium batteries ARE rechargable.  All the small cameras and slrs have lithium packs.  The problem is unless you use exactly the right charger, they tend to explode.   Therefore AA format lithium are not marketed as rechargable. :mad-tongue:


----------

